# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Ndryshon Horoskopi

## Darius

Mesa duket ndryshimet graduale ne polin magnetik te tokes kane sjelle dhe ndryshime ne pozicionin sesi i shohim yjet dhe si rezultat shenjat e horoskopit sipas llogarive me te fundit nuk perputhen me si me pare. 



Nese jeni persona te cilet i referoheni pozicionimit te yjeve per te percaktuar personalitetin tuaj dhe zhvillimin e ngjarjeve ditore atehere pergatituni per nje te papritur te madhe. Fusha e astrologjise e cila merret me horoskopin ndjeu nje ndryshim te madh te cilat lidhen me pozicionin aktual te yjeve dhe planeteve. Astronomet e Minnesota Planetarium Society zbuluan se per shkak te ndryshimit gravitacional te Henes ndaj Tokes si dhe ndryshimit te poleve rradhitja e yjeve u shty me shume se nje muaj. Kjo ka sjelle dhe ndryshimet e shenjave respektive te horoskopit. Me poshte eshte nje liste qe tregon datat e vjetra dhe ato te reja.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Luan Isha Luan Mbeta
Na Rofsh.....

----------


## kleadoni

Mosssss  :buzeqeshje:  Me pelqente shenja qe isha ....

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Darius Domethene nese deri tani ishe nje x shenje 
SIPAS HOROSKOPIT TE RI SI KA MUNDESI TE JESH NJE SHENJE TJETER?

----------


## kleadoni

> Darius Domethene nese deri tani ishe nje x shenje 
> SIPAS HOROSKOPIT TE RI JE NJE SHENJE TJETER?


Teorikisht ashtu i bie... por jo te gjithe e pranojne dicka te tille. Une do rri shenja qe isha hahahha, nuk e ndryshoj une sepse ja dha "truri" tokes te ndryshonte :P

----------


## Uriel

Darius, bëhet fjalë për një ndryshim të përhershëm deri në zhvendosjen e ardhshme të polit?!

----------


## Izadora

Une shkokam direkt virgo  :ngerdheshje:  


Tani i bie qe shenja ime nga ky moment e tutje do mbesi virgo, nuk eshte me libra  ?

----------


## BOKE

Darius ka harruar te veje shenjen e re, qe quhet *Ophiuchus* qe mbulon periudhen 29 nentor - 17 dhjetor.

----------


## BOKE

The constellation Ophiuchus represents a man wrestling a serpent, dividing the snake's body in two parts.  It is the only sign of the zodiac linked to real men, sharing traits with Imhotep, a 27th century BCE Egyptian doctor, and biblical Joseph.

Ophiuchus is considered a healer of men and a doctor of medicine or science. He seeks higher education and enlightenment. He is expected to achieve a high position in life.

----------


## fashion_girl

jo mer vlla , un luan kam qen luan do vdes,nuk me pershtaten fare karakteristikat e asaj shenjes mu, gaforrja pffffffffffff

----------


## RiGerta

Virgo??? Jo, s'me pershtatet fare.Libra jam mire e nuk e nderroj me asnje shenje tjeter

----------


## illyrian rex

> Une shkokam direkt virgo  
> 
> 
> Tani i bie qe shenja ime nga ky moment e tutje do mbesi virgo, nuk eshte me libra  ?


A te kujtohet parashikimi per kete vit i virgjereshes?

Shume $$$  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Izadora

Gjashte muajt e para   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  ,

po mbaj vigron , gjashtmujorin e dyte  libra :-D

----------


## illyrian rex

Welcome to the Club IZ... :buzeqeshje:  ...tani je multimilionere edhe ti  :perqeshje: 

Per hatrin tend u ndryshuan edhe polet. 
S'ka lidhje qe ngordhen 5 milion peshq e 8 milion shpeze, per shkak te ndryshimit te poleve.

Do te shumohen serish  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

shigjetare une tani? uff, dont like it. Isha mire bricjape, me brire te koka. lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> The constellation Ophiuchus represents a man wrestling a serpent, dividing the snake's body in two parts.  It is the only sign of the zodiac linked to real men, sharing traits with Imhotep, a 27th century BCE Egyptian doctor, and biblical Joseph.
> 
> Ophiuchus is considered a healer of men and a doctor of medicine or science. He seeks higher education and enlightenment. He is expected to achieve a high position in life.


qe i bie, qe vetem te lindurit ne kete shenje te re jane reale,

gjithe te tjeret jane fantasma,... :perqeshje: 

po do filloj astro.com me e ndryshu horoskopin tani,

lol

----------


## goldian

ca eshte gemini

----------


## PINK

> ca eshte gemini


binjaket, 

ashtu je ti ? lol

----------


## Izadora

Illyrian : Mirese te gjeta  :perqeshje:  , rroft banka 
Peshqit po flijohen per te miren tone .Toka , natyra e rikuperojn vetveten .
Cikli vetem sa ka ndryshuar kordinatat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kanina

isha luan jam gafore, luan do te jem ne shpirt....

ore vertet cfare eshte kjo pun se me merakosi mua une dua te jem luan...
lere se e gjeta do ndryshoj ditlindjen ne gjendjen civile vetem pak dite 
hehehe ndryshon horoskopi po ndryshon edhe ditlindja ku pyesim ne.

----------

